# FCC Begins Work on Second Dish Issues



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Media Bureau at the Federal Communications Commission granted petitions filed by several broadcast station owners concerning EchoStar's use of a second dish to deliver a select set of local TV channels.

Earlier in the month, the bureau found that EchoStar's use of a second dish to deliver some local TV channels violated the law and FCC rules. As part of the bureau's order released Monday, EchoStar was given 30 days to submit a compliance report and plan with respect to each station affected by the FCC move.

The broadcast companies listed in the FCC order are Entravision Holdings, Costa de Oro Television, Brunson Communications, Channel Twenty Television Company, Maranatha Broadcasting Company, Adell Broadcasting, LeSEA Broadcasting, Carolina Christian Broadcasting, Christian Television Network, and Good Life Broadcasting.

Eleven stations were listed in the FCC order: WUNI, Worcester, Mass.; KJLA, Ventura, Calif.; WGTW, Burlington, N.J.; KTMW, Salt Lake City; WFMZ, Allentown, Pa.; WADL, Mt. Clemens, Mich.; WHMB, Indianapolis; KWHD, Castle Rock, Colo.; WGGS, Greenville, S.C.; WHTN, Murfreesboro, Tenn.; and WTGL, Orlando, Fla.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

What I find interesting in the FCC's decision earlier this month is that E* needed to come into compliance imediately then issue compliance reports at 30, 90, & 150 days. 

The stations on the side sats still aren't listed in the EPG (all channels listed on a navigational device). E* has updated their web site to include the other locals with the rest of the locals and mentions the free dish. However, they fail to mention that without the free dish you are paying for channels you don't receive (price descrimination). IMHO I think E* will eventually be slaped with a fine (rather than the little slap on the wrist it got a couple weeks ago) when it's 30 day report shows very little in the way of compliance.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, within 30 days E*7 will be in place (we hope) and take care of most of the problem. That is if Dish does move over the channels to the spots or to the 110° location vacated by channels that went to the spots.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

In addition, according to channel 754, the free second dish install now expires on August 30th.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

tell me more about this free second dish install? Am I missing out on something? I have the Dish 500 right now.. would love for Dish to come put another dish on my roof for free to connect to my SW64. I'm assuming to point to the 61.5 (or whatever) satellite?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you have local stations available to you and id your area is running some of the "lesser viewed" stations are on the side satellites give Dish a Call and they will install a 2nd dish and switch for FREE!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

See this thread for more info:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=430&highlight=locals


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

When E* 7 goes up, we won't need the second dish anymore?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

correct, locals on 61.5, 148 and 129 will be move to the spot beam.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Kyoo, go to http://echostar.swiki.net/19 to see if your city has channels on the side slots now. All you have to do is call Dish and tell them what station(s) you want to see from the side slot and they'll set you up with a free dish and installation for your present equipment.

See ya
Tony


----------

